# Clam plate



## tipupking87 (Jan 4, 2014)

Got a clam plate this year and was wondering how everyone liked it. I put a round lock pin in for easy dismantle of auger and plate and wondered if anyone else has done this or had any issues with it.


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I have been looking at them also. Since I need a new auger, I am looking at all options. Hopefully some will chime in.


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

What clam plate did you end up getting. I was looking at the geared plate with the 8" auger. Since I have the drill needed already and have been wanting to go electric this seems like a good option. I have yet to hear anything bad about them.


----------



## gumballbilly (Dec 21, 2015)

Fishsmith85 said:


> What clam plate did you end up getting. I was looking at the geared plate with the 8" auger. Since I have the drill needed already and have been wanting to go electric this seems like a good option. I have yet to hear anything bad about them.


I love mine, I put a milwaukee 18 volt fuel drill motor on it and never looked back


----------



## tipupking87 (Jan 4, 2014)

I have used a drill for 3 years now and think it's the way. I just got the plate to be legit lol ..but I had no problems with just my drill and adapter and auger. I use a old 6in mora and cut like butter


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I've been looking at buying a redlithium 18volt 9.0Ah battery. Price seems a little crazy at first, but they say it's like having 4 batteries in one. Less batteries to worry about keeping charged when I go on trips.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Awe man, how disappointing I thought this was going to be a foody thread from someone who was showing off their dinner plate! :corkysm55


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

I bought and used mine last year. love it, so much easier that has or hand augers. it's fast and doesnt leave u smelling like gas. I probably drilled 500 holes with it last year and had no problems. I like to move around alot so it's perfect for me . I paired it with a ridgid 18v and use a 4" and 6" auger. One of the best ice investments I've made


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I've had mine for 2 years, and really like it. Believe it or not, the less expensive Mora augers work better than the Lazer augers. 

I highly recommend an 8" Mora, it works great. We've landed some big fish on Saginaw Bay with that rig.

Final thought, I went with the Ridgid 18 volt at Home Depot. I chose it for the lifetime battery replacement. It's working out well, I replaced a battery last year no problems. It's probably not as good as some drills, but it works and is economical.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

7mmsendero said:


> I've had mine for 2 years, and really like it. Believe it or not, the less expensive Mora augers work better than the Lazer augers.
> 
> I highly recommend an 8" Mora, it works great. We've landed some big fish on Saginaw Bay with that rig.
> 
> Final thought, I went with the Ridgid 18 volt at Home Depot. I chose it for the lifetime battery replacement. It's working out well, I replaced a battery last year no problems. It's probably not as good as some drills, but it works and is economical.


Depending on what ridgid u bought, u would be surprised how good the drill actually is. Just like any company they make low end and high end. I've got team x5 and that thing is a beast.


----------



## SkiSoloII (Feb 8, 2011)

Rigid 18V hammer drill (not in hammer mode), 4ah battery with 2 3ah backups. 5" Lazer auger. First generation Clam plate. 

Only used one of the backups once for 3 holes. Great lakes were frozen over, pretty much 3' of ice.

Absolutely satisfied. More than that, I love it. No smell, no gas, extremely light weight, little noise, no work to start it. 

I've sold at least 2. Not mine, though - I kept that one.

Dave


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

I just got my clam plate tonight. I like the fact that I didn't have to take the chuck out of my drill to attach it to this model. Bring on the ice!


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Does the gear reduction unit come with the plate?


----------



## tipupking87 (Jan 4, 2014)

Mine didn't


----------



## Fishsmith85 (Mar 4, 2015)

Mine did. I ordered it through Cabelas. You can order it separately though.


----------



## Mr. Botek (Mar 15, 2011)

If you want to truly make your purchase of a Clam Plate the best money you've spent on ice fishing gear, also purchase the 16" auger extension. Your back will thank you.
Otherwise you'll soon notice there's a lot of stooping over while popping a lot of holes.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

Mr. Botek said:


> If you want to truly make your purchase of a Clam Plate the best money you've spent on ice fishing gear, also purchase the 16" auger extension. Your back will thank you.
> Otherwise you'll soon notice there's a lot of stooping over while popping a lot of holes.


Only if you're a member of AARP.


----------



## Josh R (Dec 4, 2010)

Fishsmith85 said:


> I just got my clam plate tonight. I like the fact that I didn't have to take the chuck out of my drill to attach it to this model. Bring on the ice!
> View attachment 233797
> View attachment 233798
> View attachment 233799


I have the same plate, I liked the idea of not having to take the chuck off also!


----------



## Jim_MI (Jul 9, 2012)

It would be nice if you could quickly and easily disconnect the drill and use it to drive in some ice anchors on a windy day. I purchased the Eskimo ice anchor adapter tool for my drill when I purchased the 2nd gen Clam Plate, but find that it is probably faster to drive 2 anchors by hand than to remove the drill from the Clam Plate, use the anchor tool on the drill, then re-attach the drill to the plate.


----------



## Buddwiser (Dec 14, 2003)

Jim_MI said:


> It would be nice if you could quickly and easily disconnect the drill and use it to drive in some ice anchors on a windy day. I purchased the Eskimo ice anchor adapter tool for my drill when I purchased the 2nd gen Clam Plate, but find that it is probably faster to drive 2 anchors by hand than to remove the drill from the Clam Plate, use the anchor tool on the drill, then re-attach the drill to the plate.


As of yet I don't have a clam plate....Santa is supposed to bring me one though.:bouncy: Are you referring to the new clam plate that doesn't require removing the chuck from the drill? If so, what type of drill are you using...keyless or not?


----------

